# Raining hard



## gangsta

Ist das gleich auf deutsch als auf englisch?
"It's raning hard / heavily" = "es regnet hart?"


----------



## Whodunit

We'd use _stark_.

_Es regnet (sehr) stark_.

So wird es auch als Adjektiv verwendet:

_Es herrscht starker Regen._
_Im Osten Deutschlands muss mit starkem Regen und schweren Gewittern gerechnet werden._


----------



## floridasnowbird

Statt mit "starkem Regen" kann man auch mit "Starkregen" sagen.


----------



## starrynightrhone

floridasnowbird said:


> Statt mit "starkem Regen" kann man auch mit "Starkregen" sagen.


 
Ehrlich? Das habe ich noch nie gehört.

Ich würde auch "es regnet sehr stark" sagen. 

Gangsta: eine Frage aus gegebenem Anlaß?


----------



## Whodunit

floridasnowbird said:


> Statt mit "starkem Regen" kann man auch mit "Starkregen" sagen.


 
Das habe ich zwar schon gehört, aber mir hat es nie gefallen. Ich würde es nicht empfehlen. 



starrynightrhone said:


> Gangsta: eine Frage aus gegebenem Anlaß?


 
Ach na ja, es gab doch auch schon schlimmere Regen*.

*Das habe ich aus linguistischem Grund extra statt _Schauer_ oder _Regenfälle_ gewählt. Mal sehen, wie ihr reagiert.


----------



## gangsta

Lol starrynight ja und zwar aus einem aktuellen Anlass! Ich habe keine Ahnung was mit dem Wetter los ist. In der Frueh war es sehr warm und dann ploetzlich hat es "stark" geregnet. Wien ist sehr launisch heute...


----------



## starrynightrhone

Nicht nur in Wien....

Auch im Süden des Landes gibt es seit Stunden heftige Regenschauer


----------



## floridasnowbird

Whodunit said:


> Das habe ich zwar schon gehört, aber mir hat es nie gefallen. Ich würde es nicht empfehlen.


 


"Starkregen" wird wohl haupsächlich meteorologisch gebraucht, um auf die Gefahren aufmerksam zu machen, dass es in sehr kurzer Zeit zu Überschwemmungen kommen kann.​


----------



## Doppelrahmstufe

_Es regnet heftig_ ist auch möglich.


----------



## gangsta

Ich GLAUBE, man kann sagen, statt "es regnet stark" "es pritschelt" aber nur in Wien. Kann jemand das wieder bestaetigen?


----------



## starrynightrhone

gangsta said:


> Ich GLAUBE, man kann sagen, statt "es regnet stark" "es pritschelt" aber nur in Wien. Kann jemand das wieder bestaetigen?


 
"es pritschelt" ?? *LOL*

Nein, sorry, das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Das muss typisch wienerisch sein 

Doppelrahmstufe?


----------



## Whodunit

gangsta said:


> Ich GLAUBE, man kann sagen, statt "es regnet stark" "es pritschelt" aber nur in Wien. Kann jemand das wieder bestaetigen?


 
Mir ist _es pitschelt_ bekannt, höre es aber ganz selten. Allerdings bedeutet es hier _es nieselt_ oder (vielleicht auch schon Dialekt?) _es tröpfelt_.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Jetzt wo das sagst Who, ich kenne

"ich bin pitschelnass" (means: I'm totally soaked)


----------



## Voxy

Es schüttet.
Es schüttet wie aus Kübeln.
Es regnet Bindfäden.

My 2 cents

Voxy


----------



## Aurin

Es gießt in Strömen. (It´s pouring with rain.)
Es schifft. (umgangssprachlich)


----------



## Kajjo

Idiomatisch ist: _Es regnet stark/heftig.
_
Die Bezeichnung _Starkregen_ klingt in der Tat fachsprachlich und ist nicht weit verbreitet.

Das Adjektiv _pitschnaß_ (statt österreichisch _pitschelnaß_) wird in der Bedeutung _völlig durchnäßt_ auch in Norddeutschland verwendet und erscheint standardsprachlich zu sein. Ein Verb dazu gibt es hier aber nicht. DWDS führt interessanterweise _pitschenaß_ als Alternative auf.

Kajjo


----------



## martl

gangsta said:


> Ich GLAUBE, man kann sagen, statt "es regnet stark" "es pritschelt" aber nur in Wien. Kann jemand das wieder bestaetigen?


Habe ich schon gehört  lustig ist, dass die Bedeutung in Bayern umgekehrt ist. "es pritschelt so dahin" = es regnet nicht sehr stark.

Was mir beim Lesen des Threads noch aufgefallen ist:
"heftige Regenschauer" ist keine gute Übersetzung für "its raining hard", ein Schauer ist kürzer als ein Regen.
"schiffen" ist eher Vulgärsprache, das würde man in einem geschriebenen Text nicht erwarten. "schütten" trifft's besser.

M.


----------



## Voxy

martl said:


> Habe ich schon gehört  lustig ist, dass die Bedeutung in Bayern umgekehrt ist. "es pritschelt so dahin" = es regnet nicht sehr stark.
> 
> Was mir beim Lesen des Threads noch aufgefallen ist:
> "heftige Regenschauer" ist keine gute Übersetzung für "its raining hard", ein Schauer ist kürzer als ein Regen.
> "schiffen" ist eher Vulgärsprache, das würde man in einem geschriebenen Text nicht erwarten. "schütten" trifft's besser.
> 
> M.



Hi Martl,

willkommen in den Foren bei Wordreference.

Ich selbst benutze oft umgangssprachlich den Ausdruck _schiffen_, um zu 
sagen, dass es wie aus Kübeln schüttet. Bei _schiffen_ muss man sich aber 
zwangsläufig die Frage stellen, wer denn da _schifft_. In Bayern ist es wohl 
der Liebe Herrgott, der es nicht mehr rechtzeitig geschafft hat. 

EDIT: Dann müsste es allerdings heißen, _"er schifft"_, was dann wiederum
in Hamburg Verwirrung stiften würde. Wie auch immer...

Voxy


----------



## Hutschi

"It's raining hard" - In Sachsen gibt es dafür das umgangssprachliche, lautmalende, aus dem Dialekt kommende Wort: es dreescht (gesprochen: "es dreeschd"). Aber obwohl "schiffen" und "dreeschen" den gleichen Vorgang beschreiben wie "it's raining hard", sind es stilistisch falsche Übersetzungen. 

Ebenso sind wohl Redewendungen wie: "es schüttet wie aus Kannen/Kübeln" und "es regnet junge Hunde" hier nicht angemessen, weil der englische Begriff stilistisch anders geformt ist. Ich bin sicher, auch in der englischen Sprache gibt es Dialektwörter und Redewendungen.


----------



## FloVi

Und dann gibt es noch das gute, alte "ganz schön" im Sinne von "sehr viel":
"Es regnet ganz schön."


----------



## gangsta

Also falls ihr interressiert seid, gibt es einen sehr haeufigen Ausdruck im Englischen und zwar:
"It's raining cats and dogs." Das heisst, es regnet sehr sehr stark. Genau uebersetzt bedeutet that "es regnet kaetze und hunde." Ich glaube, die Leute wuerden zum Tot lachen, wenn ich das sagen wuerde!


----------



## starrynightrhone

gangsta said:


> Also, falls ihr interessiert seid, es gibt einen sehr haeufigen Ausdruck im Englischen und zwar:
> "It's raining cats and dogs." Das heisst, es regnet sehr sehr stark. Genau uebersetzt bedeutet es "es regnet Katzen und Hunde." Ich glaube, die Leute wuerden sich tot lachen, wenn ich das sagen wuerde!


 
Ganz bestimmt 

Es bedeutet eigentlich dasselbe wie unser "Es schüttet wie aus Kübeln" (ich glaube Voxy hat das Beispiel vorhin schon erwähnt). That would translate as "It's pouring out of buckets". Equally funny, isn't it?


----------



## Hutschi

gangsta said:


> Genau übersetzt bedeutet *das* "es regnet *Katz*en und *H*unde."


Das entspricht recht genau der deutschen Form: "Es regnet junge Hunde".


----------



## Whodunit

Hutschi said:


> Das entspricht recht genau der deutschen Form: "Es regnet junge Hunde".


 
Die Wendung kenne ich leider gar nicht ...

Aber ich muss dir zustimmen, dass solche Redewendungen nicht in diesen Thread gehören, denn es wurde nicht nach _It's raining cats and dogs_ gefragt, sondern nach _It's raining hard_.


----------



## gangsta

Hmmm ja stimmt aber bitte wie bloed waere es wenn wir 10 Threads machen, wobei jedes Thread um das Regenthema geht!
p.s. wie gesagt, "it's raining hard" = "it's raining cats and dogs" aber verstaerkt.


----------



## heidita

Kajjo said:


> DWDS führt interessanterweise _*pitschenaß*_ als Alternative auf.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Das wäre meine Wahl gewesen.

Ich gesagt:

Es gießt. Ich bin pitschenaß geworden.

Vulgär: Es pinkelt mal wieder!


----------



## Kajjo

heidita said:


> Vulgär: Es pinkelt mal wieder!


Das ist ja noch harmlos! Ich höre durchaus öfter Kommentare wie _"Mensch, hat das gestern wieder gepißt!"
_
Kajjo


----------

